# Restaurants



## fatalerror35 (16 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de tester une application très sympa permettant de rechercher les restaurants, on peut faire des recherches par type, par ville, rechercher à proximité.
De plus il y a beaucoup d'avis : 

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=331750224&mt=8&s=143441


----------



## Pooki (16 Octobre 2009)

Merci, je prends de suite pour un resto ce soir.


----------



## fatalerror35 (16 Octobre 2009)

De rien, tu me diras si elle t'a bien servie 

Si elle te plait n'hésites pas à mettre un commentaire sur l'appstore (ou d'ailleurs si tu penses que des choses peuvent être améliorées aussi)


----------



## Pooki (17 Octobre 2009)

J'ai essayé en plein coeur de Lille. Pas mal de restaurants où j'ai l'habitude d'aller et qui sont très bon n'y sont pas. Je trouvais ça dommage, mais bon, vu que je voulais aller dans un resto que je ne connaissais pas encore pour changer, ca ne m'a pas dérangé plus que ça, je pense juste aux personnes qui ne les connaissent pas et qui n'auront pas la chance de les découvrir !!! Sinon les commentaires en général m'ont l'air réaliste sauf quelques uns qui, je pense, feraient mieux d'être supprimer.


----------



## fatalerror35 (17 Octobre 2009)

Pour les restaurants non présents tu peux les proposer sur le site, après vérification sur la validité des informations fournies ils seront ajoutés à l'appli :

http://www.linternaute.com/restaurant/

Tous les jours de nouveaux restaurants sont grâce à cela ajoutés.


----------

